# Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?



## Annika (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf Eure hilfe. 
Kurze Information zum Teich: Größe 8x4 m ca. 20.000l - Fischbestand: 30 kleine und große Goldfische und seid April unsere ganzer Stolz ein 7 Jahre alter Stör mit einer Größe von 70 cm.
Der Teich musste im Oktober letzen Jahres neu Angelegt werden (Loch in der Plane 25 Jahre alt).
Früher war es ein absoluter naturteich ohne Filter ca.40 cm Schlick auf dem Boden mit wilderm Pflanzenwuchs. Jetzt mussten wir reagieren und dem Algenwachstum an den Kragen gehen. Seit letzter Woche haben wir einen Filter Marke Eigenbau in Betrieb. 3 300l Fässer gefüllt mit Bürsten Lavasteinen und Filtermatten + Bakterienzusatz - Pumpe 6000l die Stunde. Jetzt meine Fragen:
1. Wie lange dauert es bis man einen ersten Erfolg sieht?
2. Wie sieht es mit meiner UVC Lampe aus kann (darf) man Sie direkt mit anschalten, oder sollte man erst noch warten?
Ich habe zu diesem Thema soviele Meinungen gehört und weiß nicht was ich glauben soll. Jetzt will ich es von den Profis wissen!  

Ich zähle auf Euch

Liebe Grüße Annika


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Annika,

zunächst: Willkommen bei uns. 

Ein Filter hilft Dir gegen die Algen eigentlich nicht.... es sei denn, er schafft es, einiges an Dreck aus dem Teich zu schaffen.
Nun schreibst Du, Ihr habt einen relativ neuen Teich - also fällt das mit dem Dreck auch zum größten Teil aus. 

Wieviele Pflanzen und welches Substrat habt Ihr denn wieder in den neu gemachten Teich gepackt?
Gibts ein Foto vom Teich?

Die UVC doktert nur an den Symptomen, ohne die Ursache (zu viele Nährstoffe) bekämpfen zu können. :?
Wenn man einige Bakterien in den Filtermedien haben möchte, dann betreibt man die UVC entweder im Bypass (ein Teil des Wassers fließt direkt in den Filter) oder man schaltet sie zeitweise aus, damit einige Bakis "unverbruzzelt" den Weg in den Filter finden.

Ich hoffe, das hilft erstmal ein wenig weiter und wir bekommen noch Fodos zu sehen. Wir sind hier nämlich gar nicht neugierig. :__ nase:


----------



## karpfenalex (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Annika

mir ist aufgefallen ,das Du einen 20000 Liter Teich hast und eine Pumpe mit 6000 l/h
Die Pumpe ist mir ein bisschen zu schwach. Es dürfte da schon eine 12000 L/h
sein.( Vorrausgesetzt das der Filter den Durchfluss schaft)
Als erstes Filtermedium hast Du Filterbürsten. 
Ich würde da eine gute Vorabscheidung an Stelle der Bürsten einbauen ( z.B. SPRIFI)Die reinigung der Bürsten wird Dich ansonsten bald an 
Ich würde den Filter so bestücken: Fass 1: SPRIFI, Fass 2 :Japanmatten 3 Fass: Lavagestein besser wäre noch __ HEL-X
Wird der Teich über Schwerkraft betrieben? Oder gepumte Version?

Wenn Du  noch keine Schwebealgen im Teich hast, kannst Du die UV- Lampe noch aus lassen. Die ganze Biologie( Bakterien) sollte sich zuerst im Filter ansiedeln können.

Dies kann ein paar Wochen dauern.

Fütter die Fische sparsam in den ersten  Wochen  (jemehr Futter um so mehr Nährstoffe bilden sich wieder)

Ich hoffe Lars D. meldet sich auch zu Deiner Frage.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Annika (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Also Danke erstmal für die ersten Tipps. Der Teich sah im Mai noch so aus:

    

Jetzt ist es einfach nur eine grüne Suppe- ich glaube es sind Fadenalgen, was sind Schwebealgen, wie erkenne ich die? 

Ach so, ich habe aus dem alten Teich Seerosen, Dotterblumen, __ Lilien usw. reingesetzt. Ringsum ist eine Pflanzrille mit Teicherde in der Mitte ist nichts.

So sieht er heute aus:

  

Das ist der Filter, der Durchlauf der Pumpe ist denke ich Ok, dürfte nicht viel mehr sein:
  


Kann man es eigentlich genauer definieren wie lange es dauern wird?

Gruß

Annika


----------



## Redlisch (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

hallo,



			
				Annika schrieb:
			
		

> Also Danke erstmal für die ersten Tipps. Der Teich sah im Mai noch so aus:



Fadenalgen wachsen wie Fäden und hängen an Steinen,Folie usw. Man kann sie quasi um den Finger wickeln und rausreissen.
Schwebealgen "färben" das Wasser Grün. Wenn du Teichwasser durch einen Kaffefilter giesst bleibt ein grüner Film/Schleim zurück, das sind die einzelligen Schwebealgen.


Axel


----------



## Annika (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Danke werde mal eben einen Kaffeefilter organisieren  

Getestet: negativ kein grüner Schleim im Filter, nur auf dem Teich Boden.


----------



## Annika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Hab noch was vergessen, ich habe den Kaffeefilter recht am Rand mit Wasser gefüllt.


----------



## karpfenalex (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo

Also ich bleibe nach den Bilder bei meiner Meinung.

Pumpe zu klein 
( beim Rücklauf kommt nicht gerade viel Wasser raus
 6000 l/h da kommen evtl nur noch 3000-4000 an)
Filter  zu klein 
( Je mehr Kammern  ums so mehr Filtervolumen, mehr Filtervolumen = mehr Filtermaterial muß das Wasser durchlaufen)

Wenn schon eine gepumpte Version dann würde ich den Filter so bauen:

Pumpe 12000l/h ( evtl noch größer)
1.Fass Schmutzkammer
2.Fass Vorfilterung (SPRIFI oder ähnliches)
3.Fass __ HEL-X
4. Fass HEL-X 
5.Fass Aquarock
6.Fass Ruhebecken ( Notafalls kann es  auch noch bestückt werden)

alle Fässer am Boden mit einen Zugschieber 50mm versehn , für den Schmutzablass.

Platz hast Du ja noch wie ich auf den Bild sehe.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Hi,

mag sein, dass die Pumpe/Filterung nicht optimal ist.. aber ich hab da einen anderen, viel gravierenden Fehler entdeckt.


> Ringsum ist eine Pflanzrille mit Teicherde in der Mitte ist nichts.



Falls Du es irgendwie bewerkstelligen kannst, dann entferne die Teicherde und ersetze sie durch Sand oder feineren Kies. Zur Not den Wasserspiegel entsprechend absenken und dann gründlich rausholen....
Auch wenn der Name etwas anderes suggeriert: Teicherde hat in einem Teich nichts verloren. Max. für die Seerosen könnte sie brauchbar sein, aber selbst dort kann sie durch Fäulnis Schaden anrichten!
Sie ist einfach zu nährstoffhaltig - und damit liefert sie bestes Algenfutter.
Die Teichpflanzen sollen sich aus den gelösten Nährstoffen im Wasser ernähren, nicht aus dem Substrat. 

BTW:
Grünes Wasser = Schwebalgen 
Grüne Fäden = Fadenalgen


----------



## Annika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Ja, aber es ist eine sehr kostspielige Variante, meinst du nicht das ich so auch Erfolg haben könnte?? 
Ach man, ich habe doch extra bei Teichfilter.de geschaut wie die soetwas bauen und mich daran gehalten und viel gelesen, vielleicht bin ich zu spät hier im Forum gelandet. Aber noch mal zur Pumpe, wenn die Pumpe mehr Leistung hätte, weiß ich nicht, ob die Rohre das noch packen (70/75 DN Rohre).


----------



## Annika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

von Annett: Falls Du es irgendwie bewerkstelligen kannst, dann entferne die Teicherde und ersetze sie durch Sand oder feineren Kies.

Aber die Pflanzen haben doch schon Wurzeln und wenn ich das jetzt wegnehme dann haben nix mehr!


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Hi,

und? 
Die Pflanzen hatten doch auch vor dem Einpflanzen schon Wurzeln.... nimm sie vorsichtig raus, wasch diese blöde Erde ab und setzt sie dann in Sand oder feinen Kies.... Da wachsen dann schon neue Wurzeln - wahrs. sogar mehr als jetzt, da sie sich überhaupt nicht um Nährstoffe bemühen müssen.

Gib hier in der Suche mal "Teicherde" ein. 
Zu 99% klagen die Benutzer auch über grünes Wasser.


----------



## Annika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum erst jetzt das grüne Wasser, warum nicht schon im April wo es so extrem heiß war? 

Na ja ich glaube dann werde ich mir diese  Arbeit mal vornehmen. Aber normaler feiner Kies reicht aus? Der ist nämlich auf der Teicherde.

LG Annika


----------



## Annika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Würde es auch was bringen die Hälfe vom Wasser neu einzulassen? :? Oh man ich brauche so schnell wie möglich klares Wasser ich will nicht das die Fische leiden.


----------



## marc (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo!

Wie Annett schon schreibt,solange du die Teicherde drin hast,wird das mit dem klaren Wasser nix 
Da steckt einfach zu viel Dünger drin,der im Wasser gelöst wird.Ein Teilwasserwechsel würde da auch nur für kurze Zeit helfen,leider.
Wenn du klares Wasser haben möchtest,wirst du um das Entfernen der Teicherde nicht herumkommen.

Aber auch wenn das Wasser grün,musst du dir noch nicht gleich Sorgen um deine Fische machen.Grünes Wasser bedeutet nicht gleich schlechtes Wasser.

Ansonsten besorg dir nen Tröpfchentest,um die Wasserwerte zu bestimmen,dann hast du Sicherheit


----------



## Annika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Sagt mal was haltet Ihr davon, wenn ich mit einem Teichschlammsauger die Erde und die Algen aus der Pflanzrille sauge? Ist das was?


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Annika,

wenn Du einen Schlammsauger besitzt oder günstig ran kommst, würde ich sagen: Versuch macht kluch. 
Wenn die Erde "wässerig" genug ist, sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Janski (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hab einen Teichschlammmsauger und der würde das bestimmt hinbekommen also kann nur gutes von ihm sagen hat bei mir bis jetzt alles was ich wollte entfernt, aber wie gesagt die Erde müsste feucht sein. 

Frage:darf ich auch die Marke sagen oder gillt das als Werbung???:?


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Hi,

klar darfst Du die schreiben... nur mit absolut negativen Bemerkungen sollte man vorsichtig umgehen.


----------



## Janski (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

Ah gut der Schlammsauger ist von Gardena.(Nicht der neue sondern der alte nur beim dem hat man die Möglichkeit das Wasser über den mitgelieferten Siebfilter in den Teich zu leiten, natürlich kann man das wasser auch nur über den Schlauch laufen lassen)
Das Set ist zwar nicht günstig aber erfüllt seinen Zweck gut. 
Achso ne Pumpe ist auch dabei.


----------



## Annika (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau - UV Filter Ja oder Nein?*

So Ihr Lieben,

hier mal eben ein Zwischenstand nach 2 Wochen Filterbetrieb.

 

Sieht doch schon mal gar nicht so schlecht aus, oder?  

LG Annika


----------

